# Birthday Cake for the dogs



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Mine usually just get a raw treat from the grocery store. I'll buy raw chicken backs or chicken necks and let them go to town. I think they like that better than any birthday cake I could cook up.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I did make one once - I lined a small loose bottomed cake tin with slices of cheapo supermarket chicken roll, and made up a sort of dog meat mousse to fill it - minced chicken etc, with a good quantity of gelatine. Once set in the fridge, it turned out very easily, and was decorated with little bone shaped dog biscuits and a candle! It was extremely popular with my dogs - and all the neighbours' dogs. I was a bit concerned about the junk in the chicken roll, but decided it was OK as a very occasional treat.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I've made a few through the years. Using pumpkin, bananas, or peanut butter with potato flour for Kodi's allergies. Topped with a mixture of yogurt and cream cheese for the icing. I usually take it to flyball class to share with everyone. The recipe is saved on the other computer would be happy to post it if you are interested.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I made panda a liver cake for his birthday.

It is 8oz lambs liver, 
4oz self raising flower,
2 cloves of garlic,
2 eggs

Cooked at 180C for 40 mins.

He LOVED it!

You can cut it up into bite size pieces and freeze some so it will last longer.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Liver cake is a BIG favourite here, too - and it looks a bit like chocolate brownies!

Slight sideways step - I was at a measuring sessions for Agility where they were running a bit late, so we all had time to chat. I'd taken some rather pretty dog valentine biscuits for all the agility dog, and one woman was saying how she once won a very beautifully decorated cake in a raffle. She took it home and served it to friends for tea, but was aware that, while polite, they didn't seem to be enjoying it much. So she tried it herself -yep - it was a dog one, complete with ground meat, brewer's yeast, etc, etc...


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

hahaha, how embarrassing!


----------

